

Smalltalk and Pharo: Unknown rockstars - nkurz
http://cookingcode.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/smalltalk-and-pharo-unknown-rockstars/

======
throwaway344
One of my all-time favorite programming books, about Smalltalk, is
Smalltalk-80.
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0201113716/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0201113716/)

That may be interest to those who want to investigate more.

~~~
mahmud
Now freely available online, among tons of other Smalltalk books:

[http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks/](http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks/)

[Edit: removed direct link to PDF]

------
delackner
I feel like Objective-C is so close in spirit to Smalltalk, and with each
syntax revision gets closer and closer, yet the utter simplicity of replacing
"[foo: bar];" with "foo bar." I suspect will never happen. Too shocking for
strict C programmers. I'd be totally happy to restrict traditional C-derived
syntax to @ugly{ } blocks if it made more bold syntax changes possible.

------
ch_123
"It never had a big company behind it or a good marketing strategy."

Wasn't IBM a backer of Smalltalk before it moved onto Java? I believe Eclipse
started its life as IBM's Smalltalk IDE...

